# Smart Link 56k Voice Modem Problem



## angelikamartyn (Oct 21, 2007)

I am on the ole fashioned dial up with AOL - I know a big mistake, don't have a go at me, it was fine for what I wanted up to about a week ago when AOL decided to do an upgrade on MY computer WITHOUT my permission and subsequently knackered my modem, it wasn't obvious at first, for the first day and a half I was connecting to the internet and then it stopped without warning. I had to dig out of a very old computer a dinosaur modem Diamond, which has been a diamond because it got me back on the internet, as I pay a subscription to AOL I thought I would get the last 2 weeks out of them, so any sign of a download and I end the program abruptly by end tasking to prevent it happening again, if needs be I will cut the telephone wires too!

I have Windows XP SP2 and did a system restore - no joy, sort of reformatted the computer (which I did not need to do after all) this did not work either. 

I have an internal Smart Link 56K Voice Modem on Software V4.20.1.0, SL1900PCI Chipset, Si3017 Int-DAA, SL1900 (D) Modem Codec, no audio codec. A query modem shows success and gives a reading. As it is a Smart Link I have used the Modem Helper which when the telephone cable is connected will show a big fat red X for the modem card and green ticks for the line detection and dial tone, the dialling test even allows you to hear the number being called and you can hear the person on the other end, shame for them cos they think they are getting a dodgy call as I can't speak to them, no mic installed.

This test shows Modem Error and code 0002001+0.0.

If I take the telephone cable out - bingo I get a nice big fat green tick on the Modem Card section?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....what is this all about, obviously without the cable plugged in the test goes no further and whats the point when there is no telephone line plugged in!

Now that AOL has P****d me off to the upmost I am now forced to go for broadband, I was holding out for as long as possible!

I am considering Sky as a provider, which will give a wireless router, obviously the modem is at issue now.......

1. Can I correct the modem problem
2. Can I plug an ethernet cable in to this modem in its current state and connect to 
broadband
3. Will it be no problem if I get a wireless router and use a usb wireless connection, as 
my BT junction box is in another room to the computer anyway.
4. Are Smart Link modems rubbish
5. What would be the best modem to get if I need to change it, bearing in mind at the 
start I will only have 2mb broadband.

I would be so grateful if anyone out there can help!!

p.s I am in the UK

Many Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Your dial-up modem will not be used for any type of broadband connection, it's strictly for V.90/V.92 dial-up connections.

USB is my last choice for network connections, I'd use Ethernet if possible, much more reliable.

As for the modem choice, I'd pick a brand name, and if Sky gives you a router, it will obviously also have an embedded modem with the package, so the new modem is moot.


----------

